# State Cup Sponsored by  ???



## timbuck (Jan 22, 2017)

Now that Sports Authority is no more, how is Cal South recouping whatever sponsorship money they used to get?
Are sweatshirt costs higher?  Parking charges increased?  More hotel kickback? Club fee increase?

Anyone know what kind of $$$ Sports Authority was kicking in?


----------



## Panenka (Jan 22, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Now that Sports Authority is no more, how is Cal South recouping whatever sponsorship money they used to get?
> Are sweatshirt costs higher?  Parking charges increased?  More hotel kickback? Club fee increase?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of $$$ Sports Authority was kicking in?


Who cares???


----------



## timbuck (Jan 22, 2017)

I guess I do.  About as much as I care about what a bunch of dudes behind their keyboards think about ranking 9 year old soccer players.


----------



## younothat (Jan 22, 2017)

Your  close to ~$600 (st)  or $900 (nt cup) enter fees not including the ref's '

Seem's almost like bargain compared to Surf Cup which is what around $1900 now? can't recall

The cups can be some fun times for the kids especially when you get the max 6-9 games out of it.  Staying out the hotels, hanging with the mates is some of things kids remember more than the actual games.  

Maybe no corporate sponsor(s) yet(s)? 

I aways wondered how many people are actually employed or paid as results of the cups? but I understand some of the profits or fees are going back into programs or travel assistance CS gives out.


----------



## Panenka (Jan 22, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I guess I do.  About as much as I care about what a bunch of dudes behind their keyboards think about ranking 9 year old soccer players.


Yeah that's sad too..


----------



## MWN (Jan 23, 2017)

Cal South is actively looking for a sponsor for State Cup.  That said, this year's "swag" will not have a sponsor on it as it has all been manufactured and delivered.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 24, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Now that Sports Authority is no more, how is Cal South recouping whatever sponsorship money they used to get?
> Are sweatshirt costs higher?  Parking charges increased?  More hotel kickback? Club fee increase?
> 
> Anyone know what kind of $$$ Sports Authority was kicking in?


Do you have an Extra team playing State Cup this year?

Our girls were asking about the sweatshirts this past weekend.  Surprised they knew about them.


----------



## zebrafish (Jan 24, 2017)

You, me and all the other soccer parents in SoCal are the official sponsors
I should get my own name personalized on the sweatshirt


----------



## Overlap (Jan 24, 2017)

MWN said:


> Cal South is actively looking for a sponsor for State Cup.  That said, this year's "swag" will not have a sponsor on it as it has all been manufactured and delivered.


Thank goodness, I was hoping the gear wasn't going to have Nationwide on the front!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 24, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Do you have an Extra team playing State Cup this year?
> 
> Our girls were asking about the sweatshirts this past weekend.  Surprised they knew about them.


My Extra 04/05 extra team isn't playing in State Cup. Only teams that played in cal South league are eligible.  The team is still together, but we have moved to an scdsl club.  Some of the girls from my team will be guesting to fill in a team with a small roster. Lovely Lancaster!!  Welcome to club soccer.


----------



## Primetime (Jan 24, 2017)

Overlap said:


> Thank goodness, I was hoping the gear wasn't going to have Nationwide on the front!


Nationwide is on the side.


----------



## Overlap (Jan 27, 2017)

Primetime said:


> Nationwide is on the side.


Seriously!?...


----------

